# Why freeze all on day 1?



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi


I'm wondering whether anyone can shed any light on my embryologists decision.


I had EC on Wednesday; there were 24 eggs.  20 fertilised.  As I currently have OHSS they are not going to do an ET, they will freeze all. The embryologist advised that she was freezing all 20 embryos on Thursday (ie at 24 hours old).


I asked why - she explained but I simply didn't understand the terminology she was using.  I wondered whether anyone can help me out on this one - does it weald better results?  Better thaw rate?  Did she just not have time to culture them to blasts?!


Any possible answers very much appreciated


Juliet


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi

I don't know the answer, but all of mine were frozen on day 1 too when I was not able to have a fresh transfer because of OHSS.

Amanda


----------



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Juliet

Sorry to hear you're suffering from OHSS- I had it too on my last IVF cycle and felt terrible  . I hope you feeling better very soon  

For both of my IVF cycles I've had all my embies frozen on day one (once because of the OHSS and the other time because my lining had started to break down). When I questioned the embryologist about this course of action she told me that they get better thaw rates this way as the embies are really just fertilised eggs on day 1, therefore their make up is less complex than an older embryo. 

I've now had 2 FETs using my frosties and both times had very good thaw rates- first time 10 out of 10, 2nd time 7 out of 8. 

Best of luck for your future tx  

Linz xx


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for your replies - makes me feel a lot better to know that this is a common protocol and that the thaw rate is better at this stage - I had to ultimately place my faith in the embryologist to make the decision - but it feels a little out of control once again 


Amanda and Linz - good luck with your FETs   


Juliet x


----------

